# Selling Pocket Watches To Trade



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all has anyone sold watches to Birmingham Watch Co or similar I'm thinking of selling a few none of which are of great value but don't want to sell on here or other sites as I don't want to get into disagreements about age condition or anything else. I understand I'll get less but it's hasle free. Has anyone had any dealings I live in South Wales. If you don't want to discuss in the open please send me a PM.

Cheers


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Have you considered renting a display cabinet in an antique shop?

I looked into it and found two well established antique shop within 5 miles of home. One was Â£35 pcm and the other Â£30 pcm.

Downside is lack of control over how quickly they sell. Neither shop carried insurance for 3rd party items - apparently it is unavailable.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've sold a few quite successfully on eBay - no problems or disagreements about condition. I take plenty of good quality photos and describe each part of the watch - face, movement and case - as fully as possible, warts and all.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi if you just want to get rid of them quicky wth no hassle pm me..


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Pm Sent Antony


----------

